# Nvidia 190.53 Driver FreeBSD x86



## marthyr (Dec 17, 2009)

Greetings

Yesterday was released 190.53 version of Nvidia FreeBSD Driver.

I hope this solves version issues. I was still having :


```
nv-freebsd.h:25:2: error: #error This driver does not support FreeBSD 8.x/-CURRENT!
*** Error code 1
```
I have the following :


```
*FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009linux_base-f9-9_1,1 Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
*0xc5f59000 26000    linux.ko
```


----------



## marthyr (Dec 17, 2009)

didn't work!


----------



## malexe (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the message is pretty clear, the driver is not supported in FreeBSD 8. I had the same message trying to install downloaded driver from Nvidia website. I just used the driver in the ports, and everything is fine.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2009)

It should be supported. But you need to edit the port's Makefile, change the version numbers and run `# make makesum`.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 22, 2009)

The thread is old a bit but 195th works out of box (port) here for 8-stable@i386 and 9-current@x64, 
no interventions in the Makefile.


----------

